# Gotta tile this.



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Including ceiling...non-sag thinset?...which one you prefer?

Any tips on ceilings? 

I ve done one and 89$ bag of non-sag kinda sucked...


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw a product yesterday that a setter was using and it was called Megalite and he literally put a 12x12 on the wall and hung it there. I was impressed.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Laticrete's 255,Mapei's Ultracontact. Last ceiling I did was with 18's with the Ultracontact, held the tile up there with no issues to speak of.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

For a non sag I like Ardex X-5, but you can hang tile on a ceiling with pretty much any thinset. Just mix it a little on the thick side. :thumbsup:


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Never tried the Ardex x-5, my supplier doesn't carry much of the Ardex products, but for added insurance I like the non sag thin-sets for ceilings.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mapei Ultraflex LFT!

http://www.mapei.com/US-EN/product-...a=0&IDProdotto=1005627&IDTipo=177&IDLinea=102


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well Angus, I've used that also, but did you have to yell? :laughing:


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Simple, just change the gravitational constant of the universe.

I'd just use thinset, on the thick side. If you're really worried about it, set some cleats.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tileman2000 said:


> Well Angus, I've used that also, but did you have to yell? :laughing:


I get so excited about LFT!!!!


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

$89.00 for a bag of thinset?? Wtf!! I thought $45.00 was expensive!
Not sure where you bought it, but, I think you got hosed!
Try laticrete 4xlt...excellent non sag thinset for way less


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I get so excited about LFT!!!!


No problem Angus, It's a great thinset for setting bigger tiles on the ceiling or anywhere else.

$89 for LFT? Here in the states it's comparable to the 4XLT, which is another good non sag.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tileman2000 said:


> $89 for LFT?


I hope LFT wasn't $89. :blink: I get it for about $24.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

$24 a bag is about what I pay. $89 might be the price in Canada.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

tileman2000 said:


> $24 a bag is about what I pay. $89 might be the price in Canada.


It's probably $24 in Canada too, the rest is just taxes.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Young_Buck said:


> Simple, just change the gravitational constant of the universe.


OK Que. LOL, simple really.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Young_Buck said:


> Simple, just change the gravitational constant of the universe.


Maybe it would be easier to get this 'ole planet spinin' faster and the tiles would just fly up there and stick with no mud. :thumbsup:


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

I like the Laticrete 255.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Have not used for ceiling, but I bet Laticrete 254 will hold it if it is mixed right.Creamy and gummy.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for output guys. Decided to go with Mapei Ultraflx...found it for 25$ a bag...only problem i am a little leary about putting 12x24 on ceiling.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

If it's just in the shower area and your leery as you say, why not use a fitted piece of 3/4 ply and expansion poles like we use for dust control? Just don't over torque the poles and you'd be fine.

I've seen this method used when its a one piece solid surface bath/shower ceiling.


----------

